# Anesthesia Conferences



## breanne (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good upcoming conferences that would be good attend in regards to anesthesia billing. 

Thanks, 
Breanne CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 8, 2008)

For just getting started billing for anesthesia my suggestion would be to read the NCCI Chapter 2/Anesthesia and the 2008 ASA Relative Values Guide for the ground rules of anesthesia billing.


http://cme.uchicago.edu/pdf/anesbilling&mgt09.pdf

I went to this conference about 5 or 6 years ago.  It was very informative but my best take-away was the networking contacts.  This conference also has great speakers.  I am personally aquainted with Kelly Dennis, Debbie Farmer, Joanne Mehmert and Devona Slater and they are great contacts. 
Like any practice, it's important when you go to conferences that you realize that not all information received is necessarily appropriate for your practice.  All practices vary depending on provider state licensure regulations, hospital and insurance contracts and so forth.

Julie D, CPC


----------

